# Probie.......!!!!!



## charly16 (Apr 10, 2011)

hi, im a probie at this, but thought i would drop everyone a line and say a BIG hello from me...... i have been a type 2 diabetic for 4 years now, and now I am starting to feel comfortable with the level of meds that i am taking now. It has been a long battle, but I am getting there. so again, HELLO


----------



## margie (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Charly.

You'll find quite a mixed bunch here. I am pleased to here that you are starting to feel comfortable with your meds - that is a big part of the battle. 

Have a good luck around and ask any questions you may have.


----------



## charly16 (Apr 10, 2011)

thanx margie for the warm welcome...... now that i have finally registered, i will made sure i stay and use this website. thanx again x


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum charly!  x


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Charly. Welcome. 

One question. What's a probie  

Pleased you've got your meds in hand. That's a major part of the balancing act sorted.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> One question. What's a probie
> ...
> Rob



Tsk! Obviously not an NCIS fan Rob  Welcome to the forum Charly 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly' here! I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Charley welcome to the forum


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Charly and welcome to the forum. You'll soon find you are among friends here whether you call yourself a probie or a newbie! Lol

I look forward to getting to know you and reading your future posts. Take care. XXXXX


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 10, 2011)

..even if some of us don't watch NCIS !!  

Rob


----------



## Alan S (Apr 10, 2011)

charly16 said:


> hi, im a probie at this, but thought i would drop everyone a line and say a BIG hello from me...... i have been a type 2 diabetic for 4 years now, and now I am starting to feel comfortable with the level of meds that i am taking now. It has been a long battle, but I am getting there. so again, HELLO


G'day Charly

Just saying g'day. You obviously watch too much yank TV


----------



## Klocky (Apr 11, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> ..even if some of us don't watch NCIS !!
> 
> Rob



I've never seen an episode of NCIS either.  That Northey has far too much time on his hands, also spends far too much time drooling over Kate Bush 

Oh and Hi Charley, welcome to the forum, loads of lovely folks on here for you to banter with


----------



## Mark T (Apr 11, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I've never seen an episode of NCIS either.  That Northey has far too much time on his hands, also spends far too much time drooling over Kate Bush
> 
> Oh and Hi Charley, welcome to the forum, loads of lovely folks on here for you to banter with


Probie could be a Stargate SG-1 reference too 

Welcome Charley


----------



## Klocky (Apr 11, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Probie could be a Stargate SG-1 reference too
> 
> Welcome Charley



I dont watch that either! Far too nerdy


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Probie could be a Stargate SG-1 reference too
> 
> Welcome Charley



How so, maybe something Jack said..................?


----------



## Mark T (Apr 11, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> How so, maybe something Jack said..................?


Jonas Quinn was referred to as "probie" if my memory serves me right.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Jonas Quinn was referred to as "probie" if my memory serves me right.



Rings bells, but cant accurately remember, I watched season 1-10 from start to finish, only finished 6 months back..........


----------



## Steff (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum Charly


----------



## articwolf8182 (Apr 11, 2011)

just wanted to say NCIS is amazing!!!! am on series 8 and its so addictive. and hi to everyone


----------



## evedan (Apr 12, 2011)

*Hi*

Welcome to the forum....i am learning a lot on here glad i joined!!!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 12, 2011)

I still don't know what a probie is! 

So will just welcome you to the forum! 

Andy


----------



## margie (Apr 12, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I still don't know what a probie is!
> 
> So will just welcome you to the forum!
> 
> Andy



Just for you 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=probie


----------



## Alan S (Apr 12, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I still don't know what a probie is!
> 
> So will just welcome you to the forum!
> 
> Andy


Short for "probationer". A rookie doing "on the job training" under a supervisor and being assessed before confirmation to a permanent position.

The term is used in NCIS by a particularly dislikeable bloke to disparage a junior who appears to be a permanent probie despite several years in his "new" job. A bit like Bart Simpson being permanently 8 years old.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 20, 2011)

Alan S said:


> Short for "probationer". A rookie doing "on the job training" under a supervisor and being assessed before confirmation to a permanent position.



My guess-from-context was thus right for once. 



> A bit like Bart Simpson being permanently 8 years old.



Er, you're confusing Bart with Lisa.  Bart is 10...


----------

